# Branding Iron



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Does anyone use a 'branding iron' for their work. I mean a small symbol - a makers name or the like to burn onto their work? Nothing too fancy and possibly heated on a flame rather than electric/battery? Imges would be good?

Malcolm


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley has featured both types of irons in their catalog, i.e. electric and heat with a torch. They also offered custom irons rather than a few initials and a last name.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I brand all of my work with an electric iron.

It is difficult to get a "perfect" image ... I often have one end lighter than the other. That's because it's difficult to keep the branding iron perfectly vertical for the 20 seconds or more required to burn the perfect image. Also, I've found that heating an end grain cutting board results in the pieces de-laminating a bit on the heated joint.

Your mileage may vary ... and if anyone else has a better solution, please share!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Badger2 said:


> Does anyone use a 'branding iron' for their work. I mean a small symbol - a makers name or the like to burn onto their work? Nothing too fancy and possibly heated on a flame rather than electric/battery? Imges would be good?
> 
> Malcolm


Malcolm getting a branding Iron with a personal logo on it is a great idea and it will let you personalize your work in some distinctive way, I have seen some very nice ones, I have not had one made yet but I will, Just Google 'Electric Branding Irons' and talk to them, do say how you go. N


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I got an electric one from Rockler for Christmas last year from my daughter. It is nice to personalize my projects and I know the kids will remember grandpa for some time. I do find it difficult to get an even burn however I have found if I rock the iron a bit vertically then follow with a slow rock horizontally, i get acceptable results.

Practice on scrap will perfect the process for you and your "giftees" will be impressed.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If you want to go really custom, rather than what you buy, you can chemically 'burn' the wood. Plenty easy to make a stamp of your own design, and plenty less expensive. I was going to do it to 'burn' some of my designs, but haven't gotten around to make the stamps yet. I plan on making a 'holder' for a Dremel clone, then routing a small grove, following the tracing of that particular design, in a piece of floor tile, then use clear silicone to make the stamp. 
Chemical Woodburning | MAKE
And then it will 'really' be your design.

I'm not cheap, just usually short on money, but even so, it's one Hell of a lot more fun and satisfying to make your own.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JOAT said:


> If you want to go really custom, rather than what you buy, you can chemically 'burn' the wood. Plenty easy to make a stamp of your own design, and plenty less expensive. I was going to do it to 'burn' some of my designs, but haven't gotten around to make the stamps yet. I plan on making a 'holder' for a Dremel clone, then routing a small grove, following the tracing of that particular design, in a piece of floor tile, then use clear silicone to make the stamp.
> Chemical Woodburning | MAKE
> And then it will 'really' be your design.
> 
> I'm not cheap, just usually short on money, but even so, it's one Hell of a lot more fun and satisfying to make your own.


That's an interesting technique, Theo. Thanks for the idea and the link.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> That's an interesting technique, Theo. Thanks for the idea and the link.


No prob. If youse has gots info, pass it along, that's the way it's supposed to be.
That said, you could actually make a real branding iron without major hassle. Electro etching, you can etch using a D cell battery, it's that simple. However, in truth, you would want something that would etch a bit deeper than a D cell would allow. But, if you make a mistake, or want to change your branding iron, or whatever, I think the silicone stamp and chemical woodburning would be the way to go, besides no heating and all. 

I should be able to dig up a photo or two of some of my early etching tries.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, found some pictures. I used Altoid tins, cleaned off all the lettering and such on the bottom, sprayed with a coat of primer, inked designs on them, followed the lines with a sharp pointed tool, etched, cleaned the primer off, and viola. Etched designs. You can get some fantastic detail this way. If I were making a branding iron I would leave the lines covered, clear the primer off between the lines, so when it was etched the lines would stand out and burn the wood, giving you your design.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Lee Valley has featured both types of irons in their catalog, i.e. electric and heat with a torch. They also offered custom irons rather than a few initials and a last name.


+1 on the LeeValley...


----------



## BIGROMO (Mar 16, 2015)

I wasn't able to attend the meeting, but my club had someone demonstrate how they made their own branding iron out of something called nichrome wire (spelling?). I know I used to use that for model rocketry to ignite the motors back in grade school. It glowed red hot inside the chamber of the model rocket engine and ignited it. It was powered by a 12 v battery. I imagine they used a heavier piece of it than we used for that and bent it into a shape of a signature/logo/etc. You might be able to find info on it somewhere online. 

I saw some of the brands and they seemed very professional and I thought added a unique identifying mark that seemed to make it seem higher end-that it was worth branding and identifying, not just some generic project. 

Have fun!


----------

